# job for a lady over 60 years of age?



## bonzos (25 Sep 2007)

Hi folks
just wondering if any of you would have and ideas of a job that would suit a 60 year old lady .She has running a rural post office for the last 25 years and enjoys the job (even though the pay is an insult) ,but in recent times it has become very dangerious and she has been raided a number of times. Even a position 3/4 days a week would suit.


----------



## Gaz (25 Sep 2007)

bonjos, a couple of suggestions taking into account that this lady would like to maintain a job with a level of interaction with the general public with flexible working hours. Librarian, supermarket checkout, care worker, local hospice. I am currently working in the UK and I know that employers are employing semi-retired people for jobs in places like WH Smith and Tesco, attributes such as experience, customer focused and dependability is appealing to employers. I spoke to a gentleman in his early 60's working in B&Q recently, he explained to me that he just recently retired as a bank manager !
​


----------



## bonzos (25 Sep 2007)

I think you are on the right lines .she is very good at dealing with the public and with money, dont think a job involve lifting or stacking shelves etc ..would suit


----------



## marwal (26 Sep 2007)

would it be possigle let get a part time job in a bank to replace people on sick leave etc..


----------



## carpedeum (26 Sep 2007)

Try *Manpower* (Irish subsidiary of the big US recruitment company). I am job hunting myself and came across them.

They have a mature section... _"*Manpower Mature* is a specialist recruitment division aimed at assisting the over 50’s get back into quality and fulfilling employment...... This division is headed up by *Ciaran Williams* who has extensive experience in recruitment. For an appointment with *Ciaran* please call *01 6455215* or email mature@manpower.ie"_

[broken link removed]


----------



## mimmi (26 Sep 2007)

I know the HSE have an embargo at the moment, but what about Home Helps. My father in-law has a lovely woman - she pops by 3 times a week, does light cleaning, ironing etc and cooks him lunch. The pay is quite good well over €12 per hour and then you have mileage allowance. Guess some of it may be heavy lifting as some clients may have more needs tham my in-law. I thought Mary Harney was going to put more money into this sector as it's more cost effective than keeping people in hospital or paying for them in old peoples homes, besides most folk prefer to stay in their own home.

Didn't know about manpower.


----------



## Caveat (26 Sep 2007)

bonzos said:


> Hi folks
> just wondering if any of you would have and ideas of a job that would suit a 60 year old lady .She has running a rural post office for the last 25 years and enjoys the job (even though the pay is an insult) ,but in recent times it has become very dangerious and she has been raided a number of times. Even a position 3/4 days a week would suit.


 
The lady is obviously used to dealing with the public - receptionists are often in demand.  A small or not very busy company may only require her services part time if that's what she would prefer.


----------



## Wee_one (27 Sep 2007)

I was going to suggest home help too but that might happen for a while.  Might be worth having a chat with FAS


----------



## pat127 (27 Sep 2007)

This might be an unusual idea but I know a retired post-mistress who became a volunteer in a Citizens Information Centre where her knowledge of Social Welfare acquired while dealing with Social Welfare recipients is proving to be very useful. She is now taking a training-course which will qualify her to apply for professional Information Givers jobs in the CIS.


----------



## carpedeum (27 Sep 2007)

pat127 said:


> This might be an unusual idea but I know a retired post-mistress who became a volunteer in a Citizens Information Centre where her knowledge of Social Welfare acquired while dealing with Social Welfare recipients is proving to be very useful. She is now taking a training-course which will qualify her to apply for professional Information Givers jobs in the CIS.


 
Great idea pat127!


----------



## gabsdot (28 Sep 2007)

What about a receptionist. I think it's great to see a more mature face at a reception desk.


----------



## dodo (29 Sep 2007)

What about child minding


----------



## maison (29 Sep 2007)

I agree something like reception or a part time PA. The FAS website is worth a look, they have a job section that is updated regularly and can be searched for part time work too. Good luck


----------



## europhile (29 Sep 2007)

The jobs on the FAS website tend to be very poorly paid.


----------

